# Serious Wine Collectors? Your Top 5 under $25



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been a wine enthusiast and collector for many years now. It is so easy to name great wines that we have had that are over $25, but how many wines can you think of that have knocked your socks off for under $25. Hopefully I can help out those people I know that want to drink great wine, but aren't willing to shell out the money for cult California, classified Bordeauxs, or cru Burgundies. My top five recently have been:

1. 2007 Chateau Ste. Michelle & Dr. Loosen "Eroica", Riesling, Columbia Valley $23
2. 2005 Havens Bourriquot, Napa $25
3. 2003 Chateau Pointoise Cabarrus, Bordeaux $23
4. 2009 Chateau Pre La Lande, Bordeaux $11
5. 2008 Le Macchiole Bolgheri Rosso, Tuscany $22

Honorable Mention:
2007 Robert Mondavi Reserve, Napa Valley $20
2006 Monte Antico Rosso, Tuscany $9


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

In no particular order (from my cellar):

1) 2005 Catherine et Pierre Breton Bourgueil Clos Senechal ($19.95)

2) 2005 Weingut Pfeffingen Ungsteiner Herrenberg Scheurebe Auslese ($16.95) (Technically this is a half bottle but worth it and not much over the $25 mark if you buy a 750mL regular bottle.)

3) N.V. Gosset Excellence Brut ($15.99) (Another half bottle but worth it for Champagne. It rivals Veuve IMHO for less money.)

4) 1999 Quinta de Roriz ($26.99) (Okay, so I went past the $2 point again but it's a heck of a port for an extra $2.)

5) 2005 Chateau de Rayne-Vigneau ($21.95) (Another half bottle but many Sauternes are this size.)

A few honorable mentions based on QPR (quality to price ratio).

1) N.V. Emilio Lustau Jerez-Xeres-Sherry Capataz Andres DeLuxe Cream Solera Reserva ($12.95)

2) 2005 Chateau de Lugagnac ($11.95)

3) 2001 Weingut Eduard Hauth Kerpen Wehlener Sonnenuhr Riesling Spatlese ($4.50)

4) 2003 (or 2005) Juve y Camps Cava Reserva de la Familia Brut Nature ($12.99)


----------



## essjayessone (Apr 2, 2011)

1) 2008 Doña Paula Estate Malbec $18
2) 2005 Bodegas Beronia Rioja Reserva $23
3) 2008 Terrenoble Carménère $20
4) 2009 J Vineyards & Winery Cuvee $21
5) 2007 Clos du Bois Cabernet Sauvignon $20

I think the real fun, though, is getting down under $10. I'm a big fan of Chilean and Argentinian stuff (Malbecs are my thing!) and when I found the 2009 Doña Paula Malbec for $9, I snagged a half-case on the spot.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry nothing to add, just subscribing here as this thread has sparked my interests


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

essjayessone said:


> I think the real fun, though, is getting down under $10. I'm a big fan of Chilean and Argentinian stuff (Malbecs are my thing!) and when I found the 2009 Doña Paula Malbec for $9, I snagged a half-case on the spot.


It is very fun to come across good bottles at that price point. One of my favorites is Segura Viudas Cava @ $6 a bottle. It is a straight up quality bottle of cava at a ridiculous price. I got to think of some more wines at that price point,........

If you like Malbecs then you need to try stuff by Michel Rolland. He is doing awesome stuff down there in Argentina. I think he may have one of the largest cooperatives of wines. Check out Clos de los Siete by Rolland. It is a blend of the seven vineyards he oversees. The best bottling of his maybe the Monteviejo Lindaflor Malbec.


----------



## Palomorado (Apr 20, 2011)

-2008 Coenbrium (Italian white blend made by nuns & Paola Rey)
-Hidalgo La Gitana Manzinilla Sherry (Non Vintage)
-2006 Cascina Carra Nebbiolo D'Alba
-2006 Dönnhöff Kabinett Riesling
-2004 Chateau Peyrus Tannat


----------

